# My cat's entered the Meowing stage



## AaronR1074 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok.. it's meow meow time for Pipin. Yes sometimes it's cool that he's being vocal. But he always meows when I'm not in the room, usualy in the Kitchen. He eats his food, his kitty litter is clean, and I'm sure he's healthy. Sometimes he meows when he's feeling playful. I'll think something's up so I'll go in there and he's running around between the kitchen and the dining room and he'll dart up the stairs. I know that behavior so I'm good for letting him just run around and play and meow. 

This morning he was doin' it before work and it was 6:30 am which is OK because I dont start until 8:30 and leave the house around 7:45. But I don't think he was being overly playful. It was just when I woke up so He needed some kind of attention so I'm just not sure what's going on. He almost always cries during meal times. Right after I feed him and empty the litter he starts up. I know sometimes he wants to go in the basement but I dont really want him down there until I can clean things up a bit more. 

He was an abandoned Shelter cat so I'm not sure if he was a runaway or whatever but I think his previous owners let him go outside alot. He might be crying to get out of either the back door or the front door. Our staircase is right in front of the front door and I've seen him sitting on the bottom stair just looking at the door. 

When I go upstairs to hang in my bedroom suprisingly he's quiet but sometimes he'll cry a bit.

He has plenty of window perches to look out of, and toys spread out on the floor. 

Is he still adjusting to the house? It's only been since November. I'm just not sure if this is normal or not.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I can't recall how old Pipin is but he sounds young. I would not concern myself too much since he is playing, eating and doing what young cats do - sometimes being quite annoying! Think of him as a small child - "Daddy!! Daddy!!, Why? Why? Play!! RUNNN!!!!!......" you get the idea!! Lots of new thoughts, things and experiences take a while for a youngster to digest.
Frankly I wouldn't really mind a talker. I have 5 cats and they are all the most quiet cats I have every seen. Hardly ever a peep and they are all indoor cats. You would never know I had cats if you were a blind man coming to visit- except when I do my dumb baby voice talking to them - they just never "talk" back.


----------



## AaronR1074 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yah he's only three so definately young. I love that he's active and doing cat-like things. He only meows for like 15 mins or so then it slows down and he's all mr snuggly. He's got a catnip toy on a string that he loves but I can't do that all day ya know. Usually I just let him be when he gets like that. I figure the more I ignore him the more he will stop. I only acknowledge him when he's in the same room that I'm sitting in.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

My cats often meow when I'm not in the same room. They are looking for attention.
After dinner I ususally sit down on the couch & Lily runs upstairs and meows. She acts like wants me to open the linen closet door but when I go upstairs she just runs into the bedroom. So I have to chase her around and play. 

Harli meows if she's downstairs & I'm upstairs. Especially when I've gone to bed for the night (& usually Lily has also). She has a toy in her mouth and brings it upstairs, meowing all the while and then spits it out at the bedroom door entrance.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

He is definitely looking for attention. All three of mine do this , especially when I am busy. Anytime I'm on an important call, my youngest chirps and trills... Circling my feet. Or when I'm getting ready to go somewhere or cleaning the house, etc. at least one of them is following me meowing. When I pet them they stop meowing, when I go back to what I am doing they do it again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Nan said:


> Harli meows if she's downstairs & I'm upstairs. Especially when I've gone to bed for the night (& usually Lily has also). She has a toy in her mouth and brings it upstairs, meowing all the while and then spits it out at the bedroom door entrance.


That's so funny because my youngest two use to do this. At different times I would hear frantic muffled yowling. This goes on for a few minutes until they drop their favourite toy at the bedroom entranceway . I now put their fav toys away for the night because the meow so loud to play. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Moosey does the same thing. She is about a year and a half. If I am in the living room and she has just woken up from a nap (usually under the bed, which is her safe spot). She will walk into the living room and start meowing like "Hey, where are you?" As soon as I say something she will trill and look at me, and sometimes she will walk up to me for loving, but not always. I think she just wants to know someone is there. 

Usually when she does it my boyfriend and/or I will talk to her. Ask her whats up, ect. She meows a lot more than she did when we first got her back in November.

As long as they have water, food and clean litter, I am sure it is just for attention. If it starts to sound weird, you should check in with the vet. But this just sounds like normal kitty talk.

My sister has a cat that meows ALL THE TIME. She is a very very vocal. Cute as a button, but so annoying. She even meows in her sleep.


----------

